# And happy to say Bravo to Historic Powhatan Resort



## mtforeman (Dec 20, 2013)

So, I have posted a couple times about my grumbles regarding my week 26 4BR lockoff at the Historic Powhatan Resort.  Namely that I loved the week, genuinely loved the resort and the location of my unit in the resort, and I really loved my unit.  I had no complaints on those areas, even though the fees were a bit steep.  I didn't like how they handled the hot tubs, and on my last visit I felt they were slacking on maintenance of my unit.

I took a bunch of pictures and began and conversation with the resort manager.  I was very glad to get his response, and to have it actually be somewhat substantive:

". . . . The units in question were taken out right after your departure.  Tiles repaired, cabinet trim as well and a good PM (preventative maintenance) and deep clean was done.  I can agree as I think I did before, that some of the work accepted at Powhatan previously isn’t up to the quality standards they should’ve been.  I can tell you that the work we accept now is scrutinized much more tightly and I think is a noticeable change.  That doesn’t mean we have Powhatan back to the place we want it to be just yet, but we have certainly seen great improvements.  We’re excited to see our first real renovation kick off December 1st with 100 units getting a full facelift.  From there we expect to be able to continue that trend each year and that should make a difference.  Thanks again for checking back in with us.  Let me know when you’re next visit is planned.  I’d be happy to give you a tour of the many other improvements we have made and have planned.  Until then, cheers."   

I fully intend to touch base with him and get that tour before my next visit, but it is good to know my specific concerns about my specific unit were fully taken care of.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Dec 20, 2013)

*upgrade*

going again this weekend.  i have enjoyed upgraded units in the past.  love the mansion and the kitchen.

stephen


----------

